# Advice about cd only package for wedding clients



## Bipo (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi

I am new to selling cd only package for wedding clients with reprint rights however I would like to know what is the best way to set up the images to store on cd as in resolution and size?

I found that changing the original image size from 72dpi to 300dpi would lead to sometimes more than 2 cds

What do other wedding photographers do?

Thanks for reading

Birthe


----------



## KmH (Jul 16, 2011)

Photographs are in PPI, not DPI.

The client can change the PPI before a photo on the CD is printed. PPI *determines the size of the print* based on the pixel resolution of the photo.

A 3000 px by 2000 px photo printed at 100 PPI will be a print that is 30 inches by 20 inches. The same 3000x2000 px photo will only be 10 inches by 6.67 inches when printed at 300 PPI.

How big do you want your clients to be able to print?

I don't shoot weddings, but my clients have to meet a substantial minimum purchase before they qualify to buy a disc of my images.


----------



## orljustin (Jul 17, 2011)

Bipo said:


> I found that changing the original image size from 72dpi to 300dpi would lead to sometimes more than 2 cds
> 
> What do other wedding photographers do?



They read up on image resolution.
Articles - I Resolve to be More Resolute: Understanding Resolution | iStockphoto.com


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 18, 2011)

I do t shrink mine at all.  I usually end up using a couple DVD's.

I have a nice copyright release form if you want it, send me your email addy and I'll send it to you.


----------



## orljustin (Jul 18, 2011)

A 3000x5000 pixel image (large enough for any wedding print) is about 10k as a .jpg .  You should be able to fit 450 or so on a dvd.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd suggest that it would be OK to set the JPEG compression (quality) slider down a notch or two.  In Photoshop, it's a scale up to 12....and I'd say that nobody will be able to tell the difference between a JPEG saved at 12 and a JPEG saved at 10.  But the files may be half the size.


----------

